# Killington 05/06/07



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2007)

Well who's up for what will most likely be the last day of lift serviced in the east? I can't make 05/05/07 (Cinco Dimayo storm?) but do plan on being there for the last day. Probably just have Superstar and if we're lucky, SkyLark and Bitter. Figure get in some last runs and then have a BBQ.


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm planning on being there & would enjoy skiing with you, Andyzee.  We can work out the details as the week progresses.  My current plan is to hit Sugarbush on Sat., Cinco de Mayo, & then finish up the season at K on Sunday.  Let's hope for a dry week!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2007)

Andyzee, I usually don't schedule day trips on Sundays because li'l snowmonster hates travelling back to Boston on Sunday evenings (she gets too tired). Anyway, if it means skiing with you and Vee for one last time this season, I think she can be persuaded.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 30, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Andyzee, I usually don't schedule day trips on Sundays because li'l snowmonster hates travelling back to Boston on Sunday evenings (she gets too tired). Anyway, if it means skiing with you and Vee for one last time this season, I think she can be persuaded.


 
madskier, snowmonster, sounds good. Wish I could do Saturday, but I can't. Being Sunday is the last day, just have to do it.


----------



## 2knees (May 1, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2007)

Good stuff, got a few folks. Just to let you know my plans, I'll be bringing a grill and some food. By then few will park in the parking lots, most park right on the Access Rd as close to the Superstar Quad as possible, get there early if you want a good spot.

I'll probably get there about 8, ski until 12 or 1, have a BBQ and then maybe ski some more. Expect that some Zoners will be around as well. If you like, bring food for the grill and some drink and chairs may not hurt.


----------



## SkiDork (May 1, 2007)

the TyDorks will be there.


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> the TyDorks will be there.


 
Well of course, who else will turn off the lights at the end of the season  I was joking with V and told her we better go the last day in case you guys need a hand closing up


----------



## SkiDork (May 1, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Well of course, who else will turn off the lights at the end of the season  I was joking with V and told her we better go the last day in case you guys need a hand closing up



We're trying to figure out how many weekends in May we can go up...  (hiking of course)

Iceman is a fairly decent baseball player (in addition to being quite the bumper - he certainly kicsk my ass) so he has games every weekend.

He's gonna miss LL this weekend because he's gonna hang with the bumpers on SS...

5/12 we might have to miss because there's no compelling reason to go up (except for skiing of course)

5/19 is a definite because it's our condo annual meeting.

5/26 is unknown at this point.

Memorial day weekend is a definite because of Bubbafest.


----------



## 2knees (May 1, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I'm planning on being there & would enjoy skiing with you, Andyzee.  We can work out the details as the week progresses.  My current plan is to hit Sugarbush on Sat., Cinco de Mayo, & then finish up the season at K on Sunday.  Let's hope for a dry week!




the weather for sunday looks great.  maybe we can make some turns this time.  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2007)

Anything is possible at this point.  Outside chance I could make one day.  Depends on wildcat and when I work on my condo. Plans are up in the air, but I'll be out at least one day somewhere.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Anything is possible at this point. Outside chance I could make one day. Depends on wildcat and when I work on my condo. Plans are up in the air, but I'll be out at least one day somewhere.


 
Well then, we'll see you Sunday at 8


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2007)

If I went to K Sunday is more likely the day.  If its wildcat it will be Sat.  Wildcat works better for me.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> If I went to K Sunday is more likely the day. If its wildcat it will be Sat. Wildcat works better for me.


I can't make Saturday anyway, so, Sunday it is :lol: We'll bring the kielbasy.


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2007)

Andy, thanks for the kind words on the SR forum. Anyway, looks like Sunday is a go. Li'l snowmonster will be around but I don't think she'll be skiing. What can I bring to the BBQ?


----------



## madskier6 (May 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> the weather for sunday looks great.  maybe we can make some turns this time.  :wink:



Absolutely!  I'm looking forward to it, Pat.  I still feel bad we missed each other at the 'Bush in early March (my fault completely).  We'll make up for it on Sunday in the nice weather (and no coral reef conditions like that day at Sugarbush)!


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, thanks for the kind words on the SR forum. Anyway, looks like Sunday is a go. Li'l snowmonster will be around but I don't think she'll be skiing. What can I bring to the BBQ?


 
Good stuff, bring anything you like. I'll bring some kielbasy and a grill.

Trailboss, where are you?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Good stuff, bring anything you like. I'll bring some kielbasy and a grill.
> 
> Trailboss, where are you?



Who'd a thunk it?  andyzee likes kielbasy.  













wifey is 1/2 polish so this italian meatball has come to love polish food.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Who'd a thunk it? andyzee likes kielbasy.
> 
> wifey is 1/2 polish so this italian meatball has come to love polish food.


 
Dude, come up to Killington Sunday we'll turn you on to the good stuff!


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2007)

I usually bring the kielbasa when we grill at SR even if I have no connection at all to Poland. Anyway, I'll try to bring something grill-able from here. Fenway Franks, perhaps?

Trailboss, I know you're probably studying but it would be great to see you and Ms. Trailboss again.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2007)

Nice to see a decent sized group blowing out the lift-serviced season! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice to see a decent sized group blowing out the lift-serviced season! :beer:


 

You in?


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> You in?



Nah. I'm done and still okay with that. By tomorrow afternoon I should have ten yards of mulch sitting in my driveway. I'll be humping that around all weekend. Mulch? Killington? How apropos, right?


----------



## roark (May 2, 2007)

I'm tentatively in for Sunday. One last day for the season with the Zeeeeeeeeeesssssssss!


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nah. I'm done and still okay with that. By tomorrow afternoon I should have ten yards of mulch sitting in my driveway. I'll be humping that around all weekend. Mulch? Killington? How apropos, right?


 
Well maybe you could get some hints from Killlington. I hear they're pretty good with mulch.



roark said:


> I'm tentatively in for Sunday. One last day for the season with the Zeeeeeeeeeesssssssss!


 
Hey we had some good times this season, would be the perfect end. Just do it!


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2007)

2knees said:


> I'm in.


 
Superstar this morning:


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Superstar this morning:



those are HUGE.  that should make for an interesting afternoon.   

tough to zipperline bumps that big.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2007)

2knees said:


> those are HUGE. that should make for an interesting afternoon.
> 
> tough to zipperline bumps that big.


 

Sounds good, I'll do my best to film at least one of your lines (falls)


----------



## snowmonster (May 4, 2007)

Andy, what time and where do we meet? Just got a PM from the trailboss and he'll try to meet up with us at K. I suppose we want to get some skiing in before firing up the grill.

I'll probably get there between 10 and 11. Let me know.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Sounds good, I'll do my best to film at least one of your lines (falls)



Cool...and we'll probably see the footage sometime in December, I'd imagine... :roll:


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2007)

Roark. How did you do on the test?


----------



## 2knees (May 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool...and we'll probably see the footage sometime in December, I'd imagine... :roll:




if i yardsale hard enough, maybe we'll see it sometime this summer?

i'll see what i can do.


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool...and we'll probably see the footage sometime in December, I'd imagine... :roll:


 
With that attitude, you may never see it!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> With that attitude, you may never see it!



Kinda like Hunter 12/15? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> Kinda like Hunter 12/15? :lol:


 
Exactly!


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, what time and where do we meet? Just got a PM from the trailboss and he'll try to meet up with us at K. I suppose we want to get some skiing in before firing up the grill.
> 
> I'll probably get there between 10 and 11. Let me know.


 
I'll be there between 8 and 9. If you can I recommend you park on the Access Rd and since the only lift open will be the Superstar Quad, it shouldn't be hard running into each other. SkiDork mentioned on Kzone that he may bring a kzone banner to hang up, so that should help. I'll also PM you some more details.


----------



## roark (May 4, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Roark. How did you do on the test?


I didn't blow it but didn't nail it either. Was it worth missing 4 stellar weeks of skiing? :evil: 
We'll find out in about 6-8 weeks...:roll:


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2007)

Wait and see.


----------



## 2knees (May 4, 2007)

roark said:


> I didn't blow it but didn't nail it either. Was it worth missing 4 stellar weeks of skiing? :evil:
> We'll find out in about 6-8 weeks...:roll:



sooooo this means you'll be there sunday?

yes, good.  

see you then.


----------



## roark (May 4, 2007)

Yes, there sunday. One final day of spring bumps after not skiing for a few weeks sounds fantastic.:razz:


----------



## 2knees (May 4, 2007)

aiiight.

i'm out.  work is cuttin into my drinking time.

see ya'll sunday.  shouldnt be too hard to bump into people but i'll have on a grey fleece/black windpants and skiing on some nasty ass gold volants with a busted tip.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2007)

Just got back....it was nice this afternoon (2-4pm).  Real nice.


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Just got back....it was nice this afternoon (2-4pm). Real nice.


 

So then, guess we can count you in for Sunday?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> So then, guess we can count you in for Sunday?



Yep. PM a place and time.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2007)

Going tomorrow and Sunday.  Got nothing to lose.


----------

